# Little Baby Gabby (Kitten)



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Exercise care in viewing .. possible cuteness overload may result!

http://www.rims.net/2010Oct30

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a dolly!! What is her story? Sooooooo cute! AND, "overload" is correct! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi and Twiggy and Timmy, who send their purrrrrrr greetings!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I know its halloween, but no need to scare the pigeons 
verry cute


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quazar said:


> I know its halloween, *but no need to scare the pigeons *verry cute


Not exactly sure what you meant, Quazar, but Gabby couldn't "scare" a pigeon if she tried! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Shi! A very nice man in Anaheim found Gabby all alone on his front step and started calling around to find someone to take her. For some reason all the local cat rescues turned him down, so I was sort of the last choice as well as the only choice for little Gabby. She is so very cute and such a little fireball. I'm very happy I said I would take her. I got her on October 18th and figured she was about 10 days old at that time .. give or take a couple of days.

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

She is adorable! A little fireball, huh? I can see her now... Some things were meant to be!1


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Hope This Makes You Smile ..*

Gabby and her beloved snuggle duck ..










Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There are some cats who have such *cute* faces! Gabby is such a one!

What a darling picture...definitely cuteness overload!! Smile???? Ha! Make that an ear to ear grin!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Twiggy and Timmy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness! She's such a cutie!  I love calicos!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll take a kitten-fix over a baby-fix any day of the week! Too cute!

My cat Darby is very definitely a calico and I would have pegged Gabby as a tortoiseshell (my other old girl, Chase, is classified as a blue tortoiseshell by the vet). Is there a defined difference between the two?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks you all! Little Gabby is just a PRECIOUS and PRECOCIOUS little being! She's an up an comer now .. can see, can hear, can wobbly walk and run .. the cuteness is almost overwhelming! Cyreen .. I don't know about the Tortie colors and such .. just trying to raise this one to be a healthy and happy cat. To me, she is a dark calico, but I truly have no clue.

I'll keep bombarding you with photos!

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

cho chweet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> cho chweet


Thanks! Nice of you to have a look and comment!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is the cuttest little face I've ever seen. You're so lucky you can watch her grow up.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, correct me if I'm wrong, but Calicos have splotches/patches of color.

Torties look like someone mixed their colors together and poured. In other words, usually no distinct patches, but "blended" into one another...

Can't wait to see what Gabby looks like as a "big girl!"

She's a winner, for sure!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Twiggy (all black) and Timmy (all gray) 

P.S. I'm sure one my less computer challenged family site members can post a picture of each???


----------

